# Lexi lost her baby



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

We just discovered my daughters favorite chicken lifeless under our front porch. I'm not 100 percent sure what happened but I'm assuming when Luna went outside she decided to attack one of the chickens. Usually she leaves them alone but I guess today was a turning point. To make matters worse my husband decided to yell at me and Lexi for wanting to get Luna in the first place. I'm ready for today to be over.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Isn't Luna a puppy still? The problem is that they don't have a good handle on what their pack consists of at a young age and must be watched if they can come in to contact with the birds. Bird sounds are very much the sounds of various toys that draw our dogs to play with the toys. I know it's too late but things could come together nicely with Luna and the birds. The fact the bird was not eaten suggests that she/he was just playing.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea she's about 6 months old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't tell you how to watch her because I don't know your setup but I suggest that she not be out without one of you or else is confined some where the birds can't get in.

It can be hard work to teach them what is and is not allowed. Especially when the birds sound so much like a toy. But it can be done. I did it with my lab mix dogs, three of them.

Tell hubby I said to back off, stuff happens. And most times it happens for a reason. You know now, even though it's hurt your daughter, that Luna has to be watched. 

I'm trying to think of the best way to help your daughter to get past this trauma but I'm coming up blank. Does she know that Luna probably did it? If not try to explain to her that sometimes this happens, even to our most favorite things. If you can keep Luna out of it completely that would probably be best so she doesn't look at her as being bad. Because she wasn't, she was just being a puppy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Hubs hasn't said anything to me all night. He went to bed without even saying good night. I felt bad because Lexi seemed to be handling it pretty good until he yelled at us and said it was our fault. The new chicks seem to be helping to lift her spirits though. 

As far as Luna my biggest challenge with her is gonna be teaching her not to dart out the front door whenever someone comes in. My sister and her kids are constantly coming in and out and Luna runs out the door


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't want my chickens liking any dog. I had a rooster jump over the fence to kill the dog and guess what happened. I guess since he "fought" the dog thru the fence, he felt safe jumping over it. 

I have a patio with one side door to the chickens and the other to the dog's yard. Separate yards. 

I do hate making mistakes or misjudges, but I've done lots. I always think its the last time but its not. Sad.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tell your sis what you're going to do and lock the door. Once someone has Luna under control then let them in. If you have to leash her because the kids are going in and out then do that. It will be easier to train her about the birds using a leash any way, that way she's under control while being out there with them. 

I didn't have to use a leash with mine but at six months they knew who the boss was and if I told them no I meant it. After a while they knew the birds were part of the pack and would actually work with my Guinea flock to run off interlopers. 

I'm not saying she will ever be good with the birds but you will only know that once you've worked with her. She could become their best protector, I know my three did a good job.

Hubs sounds like he's more torn up about this than Lexie. Like Sem said, we've all been there, done that. As to her rooster, he was a rooster. Whether he was used to dogs or not would not have mattered. The neighbor's dog was not part of his flock and he was going to run him off.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

